# Almost Lost My temper.



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

I enjoy a good razz as much as the next guy, EX: my riding buddy has a mud pro so for today's ride I hung a toy mouse on the back of the Bruit to give the "Kitty" something to follow. But there is always one bad egg. We were loading up to head back and 2 of us Mud pro and myself... hit a *deep* hole, my bike stalled and I had to jump off in chest deep water. pulled it to shore and did the steps to start it again. Some A H!!! that we don't know yells hey nice Broke Force. I'm 6'3 and bout 220.and P-oed at this point. he's much smaller. Don't you think b4 you speak. not good timing. Just venting. On the up side met some soon to be new MIMB members.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

sounds like something i would get mad over too .. don't pay attention to shat till you step in bro .. what my grandpa always told me


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

lemme guess he was on a ozark 250 right. i hate that too but if you ignore it and let it go it just makes them mad lol and you win the battle lol


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

sometimes you cant be nice :nutkick:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I know the "Broke Force" feeling.... had to deal with it Labor Day weekend at River Run when my bike decided to die on me in a chest deep hole. Nobody except my gf gave me a hard time about it... but it still made me mad and sucked! I agree with just ignoring that crap.... I'll talk mess (friendly) to anybody on a runnin bike all day long, but when I see someone stranded I usually try to help them out any way I can... I always hope that when it happens to me that maybe somebody I helped will see and remember me and lend a hand....


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Most of the time, the people that say that crap are people that can't afford them but want them so bad. A friend of mine wanted one and tried to get a loan out and couldn't. He talked about it for months. Another friend of mine and I both bought one after. Now he talks crap about us and our brutes. BTW, he rides a grizzly that's always broke and has been broke for the last 2 years now...


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Robo, they react that way because 9 times out of 10 they don't have what you have.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

broke force, yama mama, susuckies, canned hams,po po, kitty cats, lil red wagon(honda they are all ways being pulled around) every one taks a poke one time or another. i just refuse to get upset over what i ride, an can usely come back at them x2


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

My riding group has atleast one of every make and model. We rag on each other all the time. But you never rag on a guy who is having problems, especially a stranger. We would've stopped and asked if you needed help , or gave you a tow back to your truck and helped ya load it.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

monsterbrute750 said:


> My riding group has atleast one of every make and model. We rag on each other all the time. But you never rag on a guy who is having problems, especially a stranger. We would've stopped and asked if you needed help , or gave you a tow back to your truck and helped ya load it.


:agreed:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^x2


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

ill rag on my friends broke down stuff, but not someone i dont know


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I call a riding buddies Polaris a Repairus, and another guys a Honda (we figure that speaks for itself) He calls mine a Kawasuckie. It's all in good fun but never to strangers. We always offer a tow or a winch to help em get out of a hole or a helping hand somehow.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

See I always love the ride because we meet new people pull out air boats, mud trucks, three of us pulled a swamp buggy out of a 6 foot hole. Help when you can cause some day it will be you. Everyone breaks down. But to give crap to someone you Don't know who just sunk is not only stupid but dangerous. Over it now, also found out she puked I still have not done the catch can, guess I should prioritize. on the second oil change smokes once warm. think it's in the muffler. first oil change was grey/white with a hint of yellow. Never put that much water in it.


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

The same thing happened to me on the Labor Day Ride in CCC... Took us a while to figure it out, as a matter of fact we (everyone who came to the ride, plus some others passing by) worded on it late into the night, then figured it out early the next morning... I didn't get any water in my motor though, however felt it was a good idea to change oil anyway... I still haven't done the catch can mod, gotta do it... 

As far as the turd who decided to open his **** holster, he just had little **** syndrom... Ignore these guys, your only going to hurt your fists in the process, and you need full function of your hands just in case you get the bike back up and running... Hate to have to trailer it due to breaking a finger on some guys mellon... LOL... I am done now...


----------

